# Health news 10th August 2011



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rise in UK childbirth deaths from underlying illnesses*
Increasing numbers of women are dying in childbirth in the UK because of an underlying medical problem that has not been spotted, a group of senior doctors has warned. Six obstetrics specialists say the latest expert survey in the UK "highlights a worrying trend in the causes of maternal mortality in the UK" and that many deaths are caused by substandard medical care.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/aug/09/uk-childbirth-deaths-underlying-illness 

*Video test 'gives better chance of IVF success' increasing pregnancy rates three-fold*
A video technique that may significantly boost a woman?s odds of having a baby could soon be available. The test would provide doctors with a quick and accurate way of choosing the strongest embryos for IVF treatment.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-success-increasing-pregnancy-rates-fold.html

*Women who suffer sleep apnoea more likely to get dementia later in life*
Older women with a common sleep disorder could be at higher risk of developing dementia, warn researchers. They found women who have breathing problems during sleep ? which reduces oxygen levels in the brain ? were up to 50 per cent more likely to develop cognitive impairment or dementia than women who sleep normally

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ly-dementia-later-life.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------

